# Peacock eel



## Adam humphries (13 Jul 2014)

Just bought a peacock eel and just wondered if anyone on here has one and what they feed it as mine don't seem to eat ? 
Thanx for any info. Adam


----------



## Lee Sweeting (13 Jul 2014)

Have you tried frozen or live bloodworm, daphnia, brine shrimp etc etc?


----------



## Adam humphries (13 Jul 2014)

I just tried some frozen tubifex he went to it had a sniff and never bothered now clown fish ate it...will try blood worm .[DOUBLEPOST=1405242610][/DOUBLEPOST]Thanx lee


----------



## Lee Sweeting (13 Jul 2014)

I don't really know a lot about these fish, but if all else fails i'm sure he would eat some live foods. Good luck Adam.


----------



## OllieNZ (13 Jul 2014)

http://animal-world.com/encyclo/fresh/Eels/PeacockEel.php
Hope this helps. 
Seems you may need alive food at least to start with. Also suggests only feeding a couple of times a week so it may just not be hungry?


----------



## Adam humphries (13 Jul 2014)

Ah cool thanx for replies hope to get him feeding out my hand eventually.


----------



## OllieNZ (13 Jul 2014)

Adam humphries said:


> Ah cool thanx for replies hope to get him feeding out my hand eventually.


To that end I'd set up an earthworm culture and feed him individual worms.


----------



## Adam humphries (13 Jul 2014)

That's an idea or I fish a lot wonder if maggot would work..


----------



## OllieNZ (13 Jul 2014)

Adam humphries said:


> That's an idea or I fish a lot wonder if maggot would work..


I don't see why not. Just make sure you know what they've been feed on.


----------



## mr. luke (14 Jul 2014)

Be extremely careful when medicating or dosing ferts as they are VERY sensative to heavy metals.
Agree with the above, live food is apealing to any fish


----------



## Adam humphries (14 Jul 2014)

Thanx mr Luke ,he is in a planted tank, fert every week will keep an eye on him .thanx for heads up


----------

